
Show HN: Hakaran – Hacker News Rankings - tsutomun
https://www.hakaran.com/
======
mad_dev
The ranking system is based on points; a given. But I would argue that a
weighted rank(Comments + Points) is a better ranking system. More
conversational threads indicate greater interest(not always, it could be one
guy spamming). But if you can find a way to weigh the rank as to include
comments; yet exclude abuse, your ranking system would be much more superior
than HN's.

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you for the feedback!;)

